# About Driftwood in Tank



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

So I'm thinking of getting driftwood for my tank. Any suggestions where I could get some good wood? I've already looked at Amazon. Also, any comments about Mopani wood?


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

JDAquatics and Russelltheshihtzu (member and mod respectively here) both sell driftwood though I've only dealt with them on aquabid.com (also a good place to check) so I'm not sure if they currently have an active thread on the site where they're selling so you should check out the marketplace for them. I think Russelltheshihtzu only sells cholla.

I've purchased some really nice Malaysian driftwood from:
http://stores.ebay.com/The-Betta-Factory

Admittedly their prices have gone up since then though.

Never bought from but have been stalking lately due to someone's recommendation:
http://www.ebay.com/usr/rosewood-manor

There's also http://manzanita.com/ and the guy who runs it is more than willing to have a chat with you about orders and trying to get you exactly what you're looking for when purchasing packs. Even if he can't find what you're looking for, he always sends really awesome pieces. I will say though that unlike Malaysian driftwood which is soft wood, the manzanita is much harder. Unless you only have plakats, the sharper edges of the manzanita need to be sanded down or they'll tear long fins. I speak from experience ;~;.. It's also harder to water log than most.

Never used mopani before but they have fantastic colors on them. I've seen some really fantastic aquascapes using mopani though and lately I've been tempted to try it out. It does leech plenty of tannins into the water same as malaysian so you'll want to soak it before putting it in the tank.


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

I've bought my Malaysian driftwood from my local petland. It's in the reptile section though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I've bought my Malaysian driftwood from my local petland. It's in the reptile section though.


Use caution here Reptile safe wood may not be fish safe.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I have Mopani in my tank and i love it! good colour and shape, plus it sinks pretty well and after boiling doesnt release too much tannin


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

NickAu said:


> Use caution here Reptile safe wood may not be fish safe.



Good point! Mine always says aquarium driftwood but is in the reptile section! :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I have Mopani. I ordered it off of amazon but I know they have some at Petsmart. Just make sure it's not treated with chemicals and is natural. I know the brand Zoo Med's Mopani is fine for tanks.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I got mine off someone locally. Check your classifieds.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Where ever you buy from remember to do the nylon stocking-can find at grocery store or dollar store- test (if it snags slightly or full blow rips it will shred betta fins) and have some sand paper on hand to smoothen the wood. I'd recommend getting a wet-dry sand paper as its much easier to work with-you can find at home improvement stores.


----------

